# 7 month old dog still pottying in house



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

So we thought that Ludo was on his way to being potty-trained as he was having very few (if any) accidents in the house.

We got him neutered, and once he was brought home he started peeing a lot on one specific rug. We cleaned the rug good, took off his cone, and he seemed to be doing a lot better.

It's been two weeks now, but he actually _isn't_ doing better. Almost every day now he is having at least one accident in the house - either pee or poo.

The only way he seems to let me know he wants out is he will come up to me all excited and put his paws on my arm. I ask him if he wants out and he'll bark. But I take him outside, and half the time he won't go, he just wants to eat snow and rabbit poop.

I took him outside probably 5 times already today, and he has peed twice and pooped once in the house today.

Is there anything I can do to help him??? I thought about getting bells for him to ring when he wants out, but I have two cats that will think they're toys


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I used the bells with Molly and they worked great. Not sure what kind of advice to give. Funny that it only started after he got neutered. Is he healing properly? Maybe if you put him on his lead and take him out to make sure he does his job??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you need to go right back to basics here, back to taking him out every 40 mins and giving lots of praise. Don't allow him the opportunity to go in the house. Back to lots of over exaggerated praise and treats for going outside. Clean any areas he's used indoors with biological cleaner. 

He will get it again probably quite quickly, but will need a bit of intense effort from you unfortunately. 

He seems to have just got in to a habit now. He'll get there.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also... Worthwhile ensuring he doesn't have an infection with his waterworks after the surgery. He's still young and regression in training isn't uncommon.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

His healing was exceptional really, absolutely no problems and the incision area looks great.

One vet tech said to bring in a pee sample, but a different vet tech said it sounds more like a behavior issue since he isn't straining to go and it's not just pee accidents but poop too.

I think I will try the bells - worst case scenario is the cats play with them, best case is Ludo learns that's how he goes outside. Thanks for the advice everyone - back to basics for him I suppose!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Took his pee in to the vet, turns out his urine is really concentrated and has a fair amount of crystals (too many for a puppy, they said). I have to put him on a food that's less protein. At least now I know it's a medical issue and he isn't being bad on purpose.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, poor Ludo! So what food is he on then? And what are you moving onto? And so it's nothing to do with the op, how weird. Good luck!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Right now he is being fed Fromm 'Pork & Applesauce'. It is all life stages and is listed as having 24% protein. I am having an impossible time finding him a food - vet recommends Science Diet, the internet vilifies Science Diet (justifiable? It's hard to tell), and I cannot find a decent food that is low-protein.

He started on Iams because that's what the breeder fed the puppies, then we switched to Purina ProPlan but he refused to eat it after a couple weeks. He will eat this Fromm brand consistently, but now I need to switch again ... looking for something under 22% protein.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a few thoughts.........how about adult food, they're usually lower in protein I think. And don't forget his treats too, it'll all add to the protein count. Also I suppose you could email various reputable brands for advice from their nutritionists. Or might it be safe to feed him less of what he's on and pad it out with rice or something neutral? Sorry to go on! I just keep thinking of things as I type


----------

